# European Reviews, January 2007



## Keitht (Jan 2, 2007)

Ischia Uno Residence, Italy

Review by Barry Schnur

First review for this resort


----------



## cmh (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm a newbie with a question....

Wondered if I see a recent review posted here, does that mean I can go to the Review/Rating section of the web site to see this same review, along with all the others in a given geographic area?  Or do I need to check both the Review/Ratings section and here?


----------



## Keitht (Jan 5, 2007)

If you click on the link it will take you to the review of that resort.  To see reviews for other resorts in the same area you can then click on Resorts at the top of the page.  This will take you to the Resort Reviews Home page from where you can navigate back to the relevant area.
I don't know of an easier way to see everything for the same area.  Maybe it's something that could be added to the system.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 7, 2007)

Graig Park Village and Country Club, Wales

Review by Sue Hodgetts


----------



## Keitht (Jan 8, 2007)

Club Marbella, Spain

Review by Brenda Wells


----------



## Keitht (Jan 12, 2007)

Macdonald's Dona Lola, Spain

Review by Quince


----------



## Keitht (Jan 18, 2007)

Allen House, London, England

Review by Dave Donnelly


----------

